
Two Startups Point To Semantic Search’s Future - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2010/09/16/using-human-effort-to-make-semantic-search-useful/
======
minalecs
Semantic search is one of those ideas that every tech person loves, and many
people point out as the future, but has not been able to find a product market
fit and really taken off.

